# Previsão e Seguimento dos Ciclones no O. Índico - Temporada 2016/2017



## Orion (15 Mai 2016 às 18:25)

Engloba os ciclones no Oceano Índico Norte, que não tem datas oficiais, e os ciclones no sudoeste do mesmo Oceano, cuja temporada começa no dia 1 de Novembro e termina no dia 15 de Maio do ano seguinte.

*Portais úteis*

- MeteoFrance:

http://www.meteofrance.re/cyclone/activite-cyclonique-en-cours

- Eumetsat:

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MTP/PRODUCTS/index.htm

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MTP/IMAGERY/

http://eumetview.eumetsat.int/mapviewer/

- Serviço Meteorológico das Maurícias:

http://metservice.intnet.mu/index.php

- NOAA:

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters.html

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/tc/tc.shtml

- Serviço Meteorológico da Índia:

http://www.imd.gov.in/

http://www.imd.gov.in/section/satmet/dynamic/insat.htm

http://www.imd.gov.in/section/satmet/dynamic/insat_3d.htm

- Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC):

https://metoc.ndbc.noaa.gov/JTWC/


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2016 às 18:26)




----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2016 às 15:47)




----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2016 às 18:25)




----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2016 às 15:32)

As mortes associadas ao Roanu ainda estão a ser contabilizadas. Há quem fale de 71 mortos e 127 desaparecidos no Sri Lanka devido às derrocadas verificadas. Os relatos são ainda imprecisos no Bangladesh, havendo estimativas que variam entre 6 e 19 mortos. 500.000 pessoas deslocaram-se para abrigos. Os ventos chegaram aos 88 km/h e a _storm surge_ chegou aos 1,5 metros.


----------



## Orion (21 Mai 2016 às 15:39)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 16:06)

No Índico sul surgiu o ciclone tropical 'Carlos'.

Está previsto que o ciclone passe ao largo da ilha da Reunião. Contudo, há grandes diferenças na intensidade. A MeteoFrance considera que o ciclone não passará de tempestade tropical. Já o JTWC considera que o ciclone continuará a ganhar força passando pela ilha da Reunião com ventos de 80/85 nós (>145km/h - a rondar a Cat 2). O mesmo instituto considera que o Carlos poderá chegar a Cat. 3 no dia 9 com ventos de 100 nós (185 km/h).

As Maurícias não têm radar. O da Reunião está aqui. Penso que a NOAA ainda não faz a transição plena do Meteosat 7 para o 8, não estando o _floater _a funcionar. O satélite está aqui (com moldes semelhantes ao SAT. 24). As estações meteorológicas da Reunião estão aqui.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 19:25)

A ilha da Reunião é muito montanhosa daí que os avisos não sejam mais generalizados.


----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2017 às 20:29)




----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 21:47)

O portal do IM de Moçambique não está a funcionar.

www.inam.gov.mz


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2017 às 17:52)




----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2017 às 16:25)

Seguimento do ciclone Dineo:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/dineo


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 23:48)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 01:39)

Formou-se ao largo de Madagáscar o ciclone tropical Enawo. O seguimento está a ser feito aqui:

https://twitter.com/hashtag/Enawo?src=hash

A Meteofrance e o JTWC não concordam novamente. A primeira crê que que o ciclone fará _landfall_ em Madagáscar no dia 7. No seu máximo (também por volta do dia 7), o ciclone deverá atingir a categoria 2 (no limite) com ventos a rondar os 85 nós (157 km/h).

Já o JTWC crê que o ciclone poderá atingir no dia 6 a categoria 4 com ventos de 120 nós (222 km/h) e rajadas até aos 268 km/h. A redução da intensidade está hipoteticamente prevista a partir do dia 7. É ainda incerto se vai ocorrer um _landfall_ podendo o ciclone passar paralelamente à costa.

Independentemente da intensidade, o ciclone tem um tamanho assinável.


----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 19:13)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2017 às 01:03)

Enawo rapidamente se fortaleceu para categoria 4, sendo o primeiro grande furacão da temporada no hemisfério sul e também em 2017.
O ciclone pode fazer landfall daqui aproximadamente 18 horas em Madagascar, onde além dos ventos fortes, pode trazer chuvas significativas, com acumulados que passam dos 300 mm principalmente para leste e norte do país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

Enawo fez landfall em Madagascar como categoria 4, sendo ciclone mais forte que afetou o país desde Gafilo em 2004.
Áreas do norte do país foram evacuadas e até o momento ainda não há informações sobre feridos ou fatalidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 04:37)

Uma depressão tropical afetou Bangladesh e Índia no começo desta semana.
Houve acumulados de mais de 100 mm e pelo menos 5 mortes foram confirmadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2017 às 04:49)

A temporada do Índico Norte chegou ao seu pico.
Todos os modelos mostram um ciclone se formando na próxima semana na Baía de Bengala.
A maioria dos modelos indicam um ciclone com força entre tempestade tropical e furacão de categoria 1 fazendo landfall na Índia.
O GFS é o modelo mais agressivo e mostra um categoria 3/4 fazendo landfall na região de Odisha, Índia.
O próximo nome é Ockhi.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Out 2017 às 20:05)

Depressão tropical se formou no Índico ( 98B).
O ciclone pode se fortalecer e chegar a força de tempestade tropical, antes do landfall que ocorre entre hoje e amanhã.
Fortes chuvas são esperadas na Índia e Bangladesh.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Out 2017 às 20:33)

98B fez landfall na Índia como depressão tropical.
Modelos não indicam mais nenhum desenvolvimento para a região.


----------

